

Ask HN: What do companies think of programming bootcamps? - Tbeiko

Hi everyone,<p>I&#x27;m currently taking an online Ruby on Rails bootcamp with www.gotealeaf.com and I&#x27;m a bit over 50% over the bootcamp.<p>I&#x27;m at the point where I feel comfortable building a small rails app and slowly adding more around the bare bones of it to make it somewhat secure and scalable.<p>I chose tealeaf because they seemed to have the more in-depth curriculum of all but I&#x27;m still wondering whether this would actually get me a job somewhere?<p>At the moment I&#x27;m working on my own project (and coding it myself) and my goal with the bootcamp wasn&#x27;t full-time employment, but it feels as though it&#x27;s a promise that many of them make.<p>Also, after some searching, &quot;junior&quot; positions aren&#x27;t very frequent, and since that&#x27;s usually what they say you&#x27;ll be qualified for, is there an over-supply of &quot;bootcamp devs&quot; for startup to choose from?<p>Thanks!<p>To give you an idea of what we build, this is my github so far: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;Tbeiko
&quot;blackjack&quot;, &quot;post-it&quot; and &quot;myflix&quot; (in progress) are our assigned projects, in order of completion.
======
ksmithbaylor
At my company in the Atlanta area, I am on a team of 20 people, 12 of which
are developers. Since I started a little over a year ago, my team alone has
hired 2 developers fresh out of a Rails bootcamp. The hiring managers are
actively seeking "junior" devs (bootcamp or not) in order to invest in their
skills and train them in our company culture.

For some background, the company is fairly large (15,000 or so total
employees), but has a strong focus on technology and there are approximately
25 "capability teams" including mine that function largely independently and
autonomously.

